# My Music



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

To keep my music in one place.

9-10-09.mp3

10-03-09 night.mp3


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Great piano playing


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the music I want to wake up to every Saturday morning.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

very cool selene... i love that you keep the atmosphere, the talking to people as you play. is this an improvisation? i was just talking to a friend about keeping the raw data of the artistic process as part of the finished piece that is communicated... it's something i personally find fascinating, just a cool way to.... grr... what am i trying to say... it just makes it so much more interesting then a cut and dry, polished studio recording for example. anyhow, you're very talented, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Added new file. I was thinking about Hurting, snail, and BehindSmile when I started playing this.


----------

